# New varieties



## buntung483 (19/2/13)

Ok. So I've asked you guys on the forum if you've had any experience with red earth hop variety. Unfortunately there wasn't much anyone knew of them. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to figure out style of beer to put them in and how huch and when ect. 

This is my first harvest of this variety and I only got around 250g dried hop cones


----------



## chefeffect (19/2/13)

I asked the same thing 12 months ago, and nobody knew. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/65327-red-earth-hops/?hl=%2Bred+%2Bearth+%2Bhops


----------



## chefeffect (19/2/13)

You could try this:

http://www.uvm.edu/~pass/perry/hopsanalysis.pdf


----------



## buntung483 (19/2/13)

Thanks for that. Did you brew with them yet?


----------



## chefeffect (19/2/13)

I didn't bother planting them, I did a bunch of research and came up with nothing, and decided to buy a variety that people new more about.

An older dude on this forum posted to a topic I created years ago and his words resonate now 'If no one knows, your going to have to do an experiment and then do your part and let the rest of us know'. 

Should be fun really, just use them for aroma or late additions and figure out what the go well with, then fill us in I would love to know.


----------

